# pseudomonas aeruginosa



## Teichforum.info (22. Aug. 2006)

Mitte Juni, bei warmem Badewetter und 27 Grad warmen Wassers  fing es an: nach dem Baden im Teich hat es unsere 4jährige Tochter auf der ganzen Haut gebissen, dass sie eine Stunde Elend hatte. Darauf hin hatte sie am ganzen Körper rote Punkte- Mükenstichänlich. Ich und alle Badenden klagten ebenfals über rote Punkt. Darauf hin lies ich in einem chemischen Labor eine Wasseruntersuchung den Schwimmbädern entsprechend machen. Das Resultat: im Uebermass Pseudomonas aeruginosas. Seither waren wir nicht mehr baden..... Weiss jemand, wie wir diese Keime wieder aus dem Wasser bringen? Wir haben eine Filteranlage, bei der automatisch  Sauerstoff beigegeben wird und das Wasser durch eine UV-Lampe fliesst.
Danke für die Mithilfe
ursina


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Aug. 2006)

Hallo Ursina,
ich vermut das dein Teich von Zerkarien befallen ist. Für den Menschen sind sie zwar ungefährlich nur erzeugen sie den unangenehmen Juckreiz nach dem Baden. Am besten sofort gut abtrocknen. So wie du deinen Schwimmteich beschreibst gibt es vermutlich keine natürlichen Fressfeinde wie __ Libellen oder Wasserkäfer. oder einige kleine Fische. meist werden die Zerkarien von __ Enten eingeschleppt und über die Wasserschnecken verbreitet da sie als Zwischernwirt dienen. Das gleiche Problem ist ach von einigen Stellen am Bodensee bekannt. Gibt es in deinem Teich ein intackter Lebensraum für die Libellen mit viel Pflanzen dann bekommst du das auch wieder in den Griff wichtig ist das keine Enten sich in deinem Teich ansiedeln. Ich stelle fest du hast sehr viel Technik in deinem Schwimmteich. und bei deinem angegebenen Volumen von 11000 l entweder wenigt Schwimmbereich oder wenig Pflanzfläche. währe schön wenn du ihn mal genauer beschreiben könntest .


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Aug. 2006)

Hallo Günther
in der Zwischenzeit habe ich auch gelesen, dass die roten Punkte wahrscheinlich von den Zerkarien kommen. Die Pseudomonos sind jedoch trotzdem auch enthalten. Nach Auskunft einer Aerztin wären diese roten Punke auch nicht typisch für den Pseudomonas. Diese sind eitererregend, vor allen auf den Schleimhäuten- Augen etc. Wenn in einem Schwimmbad ein solcher Befund ist, wird die  ganze Reinigungsanlage überchlort und das Wasser gewechselt, das heisst, das Schwimmbad ist einige Zeit geschlossen. Nun wissen wir nicht, wie wir diesen Pseudomonas rausbringen können. Wasserwechsel ist kein Problem, ich denke aber, dass im Pflanzbereich das Wasser nicht ganz weg gehen wird, und wie lange die Pfanzen ohne Wasser sein können.
Seither waren wir nicht mehr baden, dieser Bericht von einem Bademeister hat uns total schokiert. Auch der Chemiker weiss keinen Rat, ausser dass dieser Pseudomonas keine Kälte mag. Aber der ganze Teich wird nicht gefrieren, oder alles Wasser unter 4Grad Kälte gehen. Hast du uns einen Rat?
Wegen den Zerkarien: Wir hatten im Frühling wirklich ein Entenpaar, das uns immer wieder besuchte. Wir haben sie zwar verscheucht, waren aber natürlich nicht immer da. Wie können wir sie nächsten Frühling von unserem Teich abhalten? Fische haben wir keine, aber viele __ Molche, __ Libellen, Wasserbienen, __ Wasserläufer, ab und zu __ Frösche (die mag mein Mann nicht, also fischt er sie immer raus, wenn es geht), Pflanzen, __ Teichrosen etc.
Die Schwimmfläche ist 4x9m, 2m tief; die gesamte Teichfläche ca. 6x14m, 110 Kubikliter Wasser. (hatte wahrscheinlich falsche Angaben). Wegen den vielen Algen haben wir dieses Jahr im Frühling ein Anlage istallieren lassen, die das Wasser durch eine UVLampe und einen Sandfilter laufen lässt, und eben Aktivsauerstoff beifügt. Seither hatten wir wirklich einen sauberen Teich. Sauberes Wasser hatten wie immer, aber eben so schmierige Algenpolster auf den Steinen und den Wänden und zwischen den Pflanzen. Beim Schwimmen wurde natürlich alles auch aufgewirbelt.
Wir haben also wirklich 2 Probleme, abgesehen von den Algen....
Grüsse Ursina


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Aug. 2006)

Hallo Ursina,
für die Bakterien weis ich im Moment auch keinen Rat. Im Naturkundelexikon habe ich einen Artikel gefunden über Pseudomonas. Bei gesunden Menschen mit intaktem imunsystem ist es harmlos nur bei abwehrgeschwächten Patienten ist es poblematisch sogar gefährlich. Wenn ich noch was zu dem Bakterien Thema erfahre lass ich es dich sofort wissen. Deine Zerkarien bekämpfst du am besten mit ein paar zusätzlichen Fischen z.Bsp. Rotaugen oder Rotfedern die du nicht fütterst. die werden nicht so groß und dezimieren den Schneckenbestand der ja als Wirt für die Larven  fungiert bzw unter brechen die Vermehrung . Sie lassen sich relativ gut abfischen und somit im Bestand regulieren das es kein Überbesatz wird. Das Algenproblem hat aber einen anderen Grund , hier ist der Nährstoffhaushalt von deinem Teich nicht im Gleichgewicht. Der Sandfilter, Sauerstoff und UV- Geräte helfen in gewisser weise, lösen das Problem nicht dauerhaft. Was im einzelnen bei euch zu machen ist kann man nur beurteilen wenn man sich den Teich anschaut eine Ferndiagnose ist für mein dafürhalten nicht möglich. Folgend Einflußgrößen im groben sollten abgeprüft werden Wasserqualität Nährstoffgehalt, Nährstoffeintrag, Pflanzsubstrat, Pflanzenvielfalt starkzehrer, Pflanzflächen mit der richtigen Wassertiefe 80% bei 30-0 cm Wasserstand, Ein oder Zweikammersystem. Reinigungszyklus Absaugung oben bzw. unten, Wassernachspeisung. Du kannst vielleicht erkennen das vieles zusammen spielt um das Gleichgewicht herzustellen. Ich setze mehr auf natürliche Maßnahmen mit hoch aktiven Klärpflanzen die zum Teil in der Lage sind Bakterien zu eleminieren, als auf geballte Technik ohne die Ursache zu kennen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Aug. 2006)

Hy,

in Koi-Teichen schwören viele auf BaoBio zur Reduktion der schädlichen Pseudomonas/Aeromonas-Population.
Ist auch rein biologisch.

Gruß Armin


----------

